# Missing Sailboat: Voyage Puerto Vallarta to Galapagos



## Leeway

MISSING SAILBOAT! 
My sister is crewing double-handed - just her and the captain- on Whitby 42 called “Windrover.” They left Puerto Vallarta on April 15 and expected to arrive at the island of San Cristobol, in the Galapagos in 2 weeks: by April 30. 

This was her first voyage with this boat and captain. She was supposed to call or email me as soon as they arrived, but I have had no word, and they are almost 2 weeks overdue!

I am very worried. If anyone has seen them or heard of them, please let me know. Does anyone have advice about the best way to track them down? 

Many thanks in advance to the sailing community for any help you can provide!

Captain’s name: David Dowling. 
Crew’s name: Denise Jackson
Whitby 42 called “Windrover.”


----------



## Donna_F

If anyone does have information, you left no way to be contacted other than posting here. Did you contact the local Coast Guard? They can get a broadcast out to any ships/boats in the area.

Good luck.


----------



## Leeway

Adding to my email above regarding the missing sailboat:
My name is Lee Davis, and if anyone has news of the missing boat, you can reach me at: 
[email protected], phone: 1-650-868-3036.


----------



## Donna_F

I know any little bit helps, but those who are most likely to see your sister's boat are probably out there and not reading SailNet.

Have you contacted the Coast Guard? They can activate an alert to Amver participants.


----------



## Delezynski

Leeway,

Contact the Pacific seafarer's net at;
Welcome to the Pacific seafarer's net | Pacific seafarer's net

They can help!

Greg


----------



## blowinstink

West Coast sailors will know that route better, but that is a 1600 mile trip or @16 days under decent conditions. If they left PV a few days late or had any sorts of trouble, that delay could easily be explained. In addition, I believe there is a no wind zone (the Inter-Tropical Conversion Zone or some such thing) which can mightily interfere with trips in that region. As others have suggested, I would contact the CG, and the Mexican and Ecuadoran authorities as well (and the Pacific Cruiser's Net). I would try to confirm that the date the boat cleared PV (and if possible whether they actually left that date). Did the boat have an EPIRB? an SSB radio? Any sort of tracking device? 

It looks like the boat was in the Baja Haha last year (a rally from Southern Cal to Mexico). Most of those boats have decentr communications equipment and there may be a number of people still in PV who remained in communication with the boat. Good luck. Keep us posted.

-M


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I agree with Blowinstink.
Its through the ITCZ (the Doldrums) and against the current in a slow boat.
But 25 days is drawing out a bit.

The will not have seen another sailing boat since leaving so difficult to expect sightings.

The USCG is your best bet.

Also San Christobal was pretty slack on internet when I was there. One v small internet cafe when I was there.

Mark


----------



## aeventyr60

Can be a very slow passage with light winds and contrary currents, many run out of fuel trying to get there. We averaged 83 miles a day under sail from just South of PV on our trip to the Galapagos. Good suggestions on Seafarers net. Health and welfare request on those channels a good idea. They probably were also communicating on one of the local SSB nets, Sonrisa, Manana etc...Good luck.


----------



## zeehag

the weather out there has been a lil rough. 
perhaps they needed to heave to for a few hours to rest.. 
seas have been huge and winds adverse and perverse. 
hoping they check in with you soon.


----------



## aeventyr60

Except for the Tehaunapeckers this is a light, light, light wind sailing passage......


----------



## Kellysdowling

Hi Lee- call me when you get a chance.
Kelly Dowling
David's daughter


----------



## mjphawk

Update: Denny has been rescued!! apparently the captain of the boat does not have the charts to get to Galapagos! They wandered the seas for 5 weeks with no charts. The Captain swore he did not need to do the night shift. 
Denny saw a freight ship and waved them down. They are taking her to the port of Manzanillo. The captain took off by himself.
Our family has been in contact with the US Coast Guard and they have been wonderful!! They will contact the Mexico Coast Guard and US embassy.
Thank you to everyone for your support ideas and help!


----------



## Donna_F

Well. Many lessons here I suppose.

I'm assuming Leeway = mjphawk and Denise = Denny.

Glad that things are OK and thank you for following up.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

How bizzare!


----------



## MedSailor

MarkofSeaLife said:


> How bizzare!


I've heard similar stories. A co-worker of mine from when I worked at West Marine answered an add to be crew on a delivery with a captain. The captain didn't know how to sail and refused to ever let them shut down the engine, even when they were sailing at 7 knots. They ended up contemplating mutiny and arrived (without papers) in the DR and were thrown in jail and bailed out by the US consulate.

When going out of sight of land, it pays to know who you're sailing with was my takeaway lesson from his experience.

MedSailor


----------



## Capt Len

Somewhere on the line of being lost with a dufus and being held against your will under deception. Depends!! Hard to settle in court either way. If my daughter, I bet karma would catch up to him toot sweet


----------



## Leeway

THANK YOU to EVERYONE WHO RESPONDED WITH ADVICE! I am happy to report that I heard from my sister today, after almost 4 weeks at sea. She is safe and was rescued by a container ship bound for Manzanillo Mexico - they'll arrive there on Friday. She was using a borrowed phone on the ship, so I did not get a lot of details, but I gather they were lost, did not have some necessary charts, and she had lost confidence completely in the boat's ability to make the Galapagos. I hope to post more later.

I am so thankful for the helpful advice and feedback from everyone, and so very relieved to know she is safe!


----------



## Leeway

Post Script: Denise is Denny, mpjhawk is a sister, as am I, Leeway, and there are 4 other sisters - all in contact with each other daily and praying Denise would come through this adventure alive. As one who's done a fair amount of blue water cruising, I firmly believe in huge efforts in preparation - and firmly agree with MedSailor's comment: "it pays to know who you're sailing with"!


----------



## SimonV

Thing that make you go Mmmmm.


----------



## TQA

That is WELL the far side of weird.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The worst place for crew "pick-ups" must be the Canary Island just before the ARC.
At least 100 hopeful crew people, many not at all experienced, fly in on one way tickets. They dockwalk and sit in bars with signs around their neck (really) saying "Crew Available". As the time gets shorter some get on well found ARC boats - generally the pretty gurls and experienced sailors?.. But time runs out and these kids will get on any old junker to get to the Caribbean.

How the hell can you spot the good captain from a beer at the bar and a look over a boat that floats??

As for waving at a ship and it stopping.... Whats the chance of that?????


----------



## miatapaul

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The worst place for crew "pick-ups" must be the Canary Island just before the ARC.
> At least 100 hopeful crew people, many not at all experienced, fly in on one way tickets. They dockwalk and sit in bars with signs around their neck (really) saying "Crew Available". As the time gets shorter some get on well found ARC boats - generally the pretty gurls and experienced sailors?.. But time runs out and these kids will get on any old junker to get to the Caribbean.
> 
> How the hell can you spot the good captain from a beer at the bar and a look over a boat that floats??
> 
> As for waving at a ship and it stopping.... Whats the chance of that?????


Add to that that many don't even know what to look for. So you see a sailboat and assume that if they are going to take it there, it must be ready have have all the necessary supplies and equipment, along with a captain with the necessary skills.


----------



## Capt Len

Back in the '60's I sailed out of Gib both E and W. Competition was amazing.and I was broke. Never occurred to me that it might be something I couldn't handle. Caution would have deprived me of some great adventures. Hope the OP's come back with more of the story.


----------



## krisscross

"...apparently the captain of the boat does not have the charts to get to Galapagos! They wandered the seas for 5 weeks with no charts. The Captain swore he did not need to do the night shift."
That HAS TO be someone who posts here from time to time.
Glad the story ended well for the crew. Not sure about the captain...


----------



## Capt Len

Sometimes the adventure isn't as advertised. Remember an ad in Britain.'Sail to Carib' .With the collected fees ,he put a down payment on a Baltic trader and made it to Gib.Turned left. Eventually all the crew jumped ship and he put up another ad, made a payment and sailed west. Barnum had it right about suckers. (I wasn't on this boat.Too dangerous (me) and no money anyway)


----------



## hpeer

This boat and captain will turn up somewhere. Maybe we should keep an try out for him?

Or is that just creepy group stalking?


----------



## miatapaul

I hope the victim crew will sign up here and tell us all about the experience. It has been a long time since we had a good crew held captive/mutiny on the high seas story!


----------



## MedSailor

krisscross said:


> "...apparently the captain of the boat does not have the charts to get to Galapagos! They wandered the seas for 5 weeks with no charts. The Captain swore he did not need to do the night shift."
> *That HAS TO be someone who posts here from time to time.*
> Glad the story ended well for the crew. Not sure about the captain...


RockDAWG or perhaps his sushi chef captain friend? :laugher

MedSailor


----------



## Sunphish

The fact that a stranger has a sailboat is just about all the info some people need. Glad she's okay.....and hopefully wiser for the experience.


----------



## opentosailing

Hi Everyone. Thanks for your support for my sister. I was rescued off Windrover by the freighter NYK Lynx on 5/12, and am in San Diego, again looking to crew. David will probably wander in to Costa Rica soon. Please let me know if you hear of a sighting. Thanks, Denise Jackson 619 818 8036


----------



## Capt Len

Well ,there you have it. No drama, no cries of wrong doing. Just out for an extended aimless sail. Apart from 'rescued', I think I made too much popcorn.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

opentosailing said:


> Hi Everyone. Thanks for your support for my sister. I was rescued off Windrover by the freighter NYK Lynx on 5/12, and am in San Diego, again looking to crew. David will probably wander in to Costa Rica soon. Please let me know if you hear of a sighting. Thanks, Denise Jackson 619 818 8036


Good on you for net letting one totally weird passage destroy your love of cruising!


----------

